# GPUs stable with 4.9 LTS kernel

## qucl08w02

Which integrated/discrete GPUs meet following criteria:

- stable enough with 4.9 LTS kernel - no non-recoverable hardware/kernel/xserver lock-ups, recoverable hangs aren't problem

- open source drivers with similar performance to Windows drivers

- in production - available as new with warranty

Thanks

----------

## Ant P.

 *qucl08w02 wrote:*   

> - open source drivers with similar performance to Windows drivers

 

That excludes nvidia from the competition. Why are you looking to use such an old kernel with a rolling distro and consumer hardware though?

----------

## qucl08w02

grsec patch became stuck at 4.9 branch

----------

## qucl08w02

some candidates for 4.9 kernel with grsec patch:

Kaby Lake CPU and GPU

Kaby Lake CPU and AMD RX460 GPU

Ryzen CPU and  AMD RX460 GPU

----------

## Ant P.

Oh, you're looking for total security theater. My bad. I can't give advice on self-harm sorry.

----------

